# URL mit Anführungsstrichen



## Cherrywine (10. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich muss für meine Semesterarbeit folgende Seite nachbauen (Schwerpunkt liegt auf XSLT und Ajax): klick

Soweit, so gut.

Ich hänge momentan an einer recht banalen Angelegenheit, und zwar den Verlinkungen. Wenn man sich einen der Links (die Zahlen) in der obigen Seite ansieht, dann sehen diese so aus:

```
http://inkunabeln.ub.uni-koeln.de/vdib-cgi/kleioc/0010/exec/pagesma/"gbv169+a_druck1=0001.jpg"
```
(Dass die Anführungsstriche und der Punkt auf der nachzubauenden Seite in andere Zeichen (was für welche eigentlich? hab dazu nichts gefunden) umgewandelt werden, spielt laut Aufgabenstellung keine Rolle; ich muss die URLs wie oben angegeben erstellen.)

Aus der XML-Datei, die ich nicht verändern darf, beziehe ich die Angaben für diese Links in der Form:

```
gbv169+a_druck1=0350.jpg
```
wobei letztere Zahl von 0001 bis 0350 durchgezählt wird.

Die Bilder habe ich mittlerweile alle auf meinem Server.

Die verlinkten Bilder öffnen sich in einer neuen Seite mit eigenem Layout. Sprich, diese Seite darf ich auch bauen. Und jetzt... steh ich wie der Ochs' vorm Berg und weiß nicht, wie ich vorgehen soll:
Irgendwie muss aus diesem lustigen Link:

```
gbv169+a_druck1=0350.jpg
```
ja nun eine HTML-Seite entspringen. Inwiefern helfen mir da die Anführungsstriche weiter, in denen dieser Teil sitzen soll? Und wie verwurschtle ich das jeweilige Bild in diese Seite (die ja wohl _gbv169+a_druck1.htm_ heißen sollte, oder?)? 

Herrje, ich komme mir gerade vor, als hätte ich noch nie eine Zeile Code geschrieben. 


Verwirrte Grüße
Cherrywine


----------



## Paspirgilis (10. März 2008)

Hi,
ich würd dir gern helfen  aber um ehrlich zu sein hab ich die Frage nicht verstande.:suspekt:
Was "saugst" du raus? und in was willst du das verändern.
und was willst du damit machen?...
MFG
     Mark Paspirgilis


----------



## Cherrywine (10. März 2008)

Hej,

(ich sollte weniger Koffein zu mir nehmen und mehr schlafen, dann kann ich mich hoffentlich auch wieder verständlich ausdrücken *g*),

Also: 
Meine Semesterarbeit besteht darin, eine bestimmte Webseite nachzubauen. Diese stellt die Digitalisierung eines mittelalterlichen Textes dar, sodass nach jedem Textabschnitt auf der Seite ein Link zu der Fotografie der jeweiligen Buchseite des Originals folgt.
Diese Fotografie ist nicht einfach als Bild verlinkt, sondern eingebunden in eine zweite HTML-Seite.
(sieht man ja, wenn man auf den Link in meinem ersten Post klickt)

Als Grundlage für meinen Nachbau muss ich eine XML-Datei verwenden, in der der ganze Text enthalten ist, unter anderem eben auch die Angabe für dieses Linkziel.
Mir geht es darum, wie ich diesen Link realisieren kann.

Mir ist nicht klar, wie ein Link der Form http://domain.de/"gbv169+a_druck1=0350.jpg"  auf eine HTML-Seite verweisen kann. Wie die Anführungszeichen, die laut Vorlage in diesem Link auftauchen sollen, dazu beitragen können. Und wie ich die HTML-Seite benenne, damit durch diesen Link (bei dem die Zahl des jeweiligen Bildes, wie gesagt, von 0001.jpg bis 0350.jpg durchläuft) das jeweilige Bild in der Seite habe - das muss ja nun irgendwie dynamisch laufen.

Herrje... ich hoffe, das war jetzt besser beschrieben.


Lieben Gruß
Cherrywine


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (10. März 2008)

Hi,

das ist wohl eher ein severseitiges Script, das jeweils das passende HTML-Dokument zum übergebenen Parameter erzeugt. Die Links sehen nach mod_rewrite aus. Wenn Du Server, Scriptsprachen usw. selbst wählen darfst, kannst Du Dich da ja austoben.

LG


----------



## Cherrywine (10. März 2008)

Hej,

danke für deine Antwort.

Naja, mich verwundert das Ganze insofern ein wenig, als dass so eine Umsetzung den Rahmen des Seminars eigentlich komplett sprengt. Aber nun gut. 
(in diesem Kurs, bei dem die Dozenten laufend fehlerweise Skripte veröffentlicht haben und dann teilweise nichtmal wussten, was die Fehler waren, wundert mich eh nichts mehr )

Ich lass das Ganze auf meinem Server laufen und in der Aufgabenstellung stand, was die Übereinstimmung mit der Vorlage angeht, "nach oben hin offen". Also ran an die Sache.

Wie gehe ich denn da so ungefähr vor, damit Parameter und Seite zugeordnet werden? 


Lieben Gruß
Cherrywine



€dit: ccol, jedesmal wenn ich reingucke, wurde das Thema in ein anderes Forum verschoben 8)


----------

